# Fat or gravid?



## OuZo (Dec 22, 2004)

hey guys,

one of my central netteds is looking quite plump these days, and as i've never had lizzies before i'm not sure if she's just fat or could be gravid! i wasnt really expecting any to be gravid cos i havent seen any mating and they laid about a month ago, but i really didnt think she ate enuf to be this podgy lol. i'll attach a pic, any views would be appreciated!

thanx guys 

ps i cant feel any lumps really...thought i did the first night i noticed but couldnt feel anything the next night!


----------



## NoOne (Dec 22, 2004)

Zo you should be able to feel eggs, don't worry about squashing her or anything.....it's very obivous.


----------



## OuZo (Dec 22, 2004)

yeah i've poked her tummy and felt around...pushed quite deep but couldnt feel eggs 

maybe she's chubby lol

thanx for noticing steve lol


----------



## Ricko (Dec 22, 2004)

its samoyd scamgy.


----------



## NoOne (Dec 22, 2004)

You will feel eggs if shes gravid...the closer it gets to laying the more obvious it becomes.

I'm surprised i noticed you zo....i mean your all of 3ft tall :wink:


----------



## OuZo (Dec 22, 2004)

shaddap 

i like ya sig lol


----------



## Barney (Dec 22, 2004)

Zo Im in the same boat 
but she had A shed bout 3 wks ago 
here a couple pics 

not too good not close enough I think


----------



## hugsta (Dec 22, 2004)

I would say not gravid Zo, sorry. Mine is at the moment and it is very obvious. She just looks like alittle fatty. LOL


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 22, 2004)

Glad you said it Huggy, I hate disapointing people


----------



## hugsta (Dec 22, 2004)

> Glad you said it Huggy, I hate disapointing people


That's allright afroman, I only call it as i see it.....sorry Zoe


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 23, 2004)

Just wondering what breed of snake that is Barney?


----------



## OuZo (Dec 23, 2004)

lol why is everyone sorry! i didnt expect her to be gravid really...she just looks very rounded lol

thanx guys


----------



## Barney (Dec 23, 2004)

coastal carpet browns


----------



## craig.a.c (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey barney - It doesn't look gravid, if it starts to lay belly up then you know it is.


----------



## Barney (Dec 23, 2004)

Those shots are the move


----------



## Barney (Dec 23, 2004)

Just offered a rat the python in Question has showed NO interest in it at all 
She has eaten once since come out of hybination ! 

Paired up for mating but didnt see mating activivty some interaction but thats all 

see wat happens I guess !


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 23, 2004)

> coastal carpet browns


Hey Barney,only reason i asked is that she looks a little jungle like is all,and doesn't look to be gravid but you never know.Did you notice any swellling"ovulating "previously?


----------



## Barney (Dec 23, 2004)

Yes noticed Swelling over a period of time 
hasnt got any bigger 

Ovulating ?

here a cloer shot curled up !

She looks a little pissed in the second shot as i disturbed 
her taking pics i.e. opened door


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 23, 2004)

Yep judging on that pic she could well be gravid,se if you can feel any eggs by letting hers slide gently through your hand while preesing in gently with index and forefinger and you should be able to feel eggs...if she is she could lay anytime now...do you have an incubator ready in case?


----------



## Barney (Dec 23, 2004)

its ready &amp; running as already have beardy eggs in


----------

